# Project Vee Plow



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

started this project a little while ago, we started out with a meyer c8 we picked the whole setup for $200 so we figure we dont really have anything in the blade since we got a good e60 pump, a touchpad controller, and a lift frame that we needed.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

here are couple of the tear down

















we got the sector frame out of the way since that wont be used anymore, we also cut a small slot bown the molboard to be able to start figuring out where the hinge will sit, we then cut the pivot point off the a-frame


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

once we got everything we didnt need anymore out of the way we started working on the trip hinge, we are building it like a boss plow so it will be a full trip molboard


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Cool looking forward to seeing finished pics


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

once we got the trip hinge dont we moved onto the hinge tower for the vee

















we then opened up the molboard to start fitting the hinge into the molboard

















we think we got the hole through the molboard pretty close but it sure is hard to figure out the curve that needs cut so the plate on the hinge will fit nice, we also figured to let the molboard in one piece untill we have the hinge tacked in, then we will make the 2 final cuts to seperate the 2 halves.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

i decided to tack the plates to the hinge so now we can insert the hinge into the molboard and then get the plates tacked in place

















hopefully tomorrow night we will get the plates in place and can seperate the molboard, it apears the trip hinge will have to be modified so everything will clear at full angle


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

silver lake sand dunes Thumbs UpThumbs Up

keep up the good work!!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Lookin good so far. I am anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I like this so far!

How are you planning to control the hydraulics? Are you using single-acting cylinders and springs like the Boss as well?


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting fab job, going to enjoy watching this one!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

how about you take this one step further and make it an expanding V plow!!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Subscribing! Can't wait to see more progress!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;1245606 said:


> how about you take this one step further and make it an expanding V plow!!


Thnk your onto something...then take it a step further and make it an expanding v-plow with wings like a Blizzard!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like a fun project, what size Hiniker do you have? Is it a V that you are using for ideas


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

JohnnyU;1245528 said:


> I like this so far!
> 
> How are you planning to control the hydraulics? Are you using single-acting cylinders and springs like the Boss as well?


we are using the meyer single acting cylinders with return springs like a boss, we havent tried it yet but we think if we agle full right then put power to the c valve coil without the pump running that will allow the right wing to retract, but like i said we have not tried this yet, if that doesnt work we may have it manually vee


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1245622 said:


> Thnk your onto something...then take it a step further and make it an expanding v-plow with wings like a Blizzard!


That is what he meant by expanding v plow.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;1245622 said:


> Thnk your onto something...then take it a step further and make it an expanding v-plow with wings like a Blizzard!


it may have wings on it yet, the ones off the meyer plow in front of it lol



> Looks like a fun project, what size Hiniker do you have?


the hiniker is a 9.5' V it is one of my friends, he dropped the blade in the shop so we could reference it as needed, although with it being a trip edge it is definetly a lot different design then what we are using, but it really has helped though with looking at the main vee hinge though.

we have been using an exploded veiw of a boss and fisher vee also to help with ideas and design


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Subscribed! Going to be an interesting build!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Man that is an awesome project! I wish I had the tools to do something like that...only so much I can do with a sawzall and a 110 welder help.

Be sure to keep us all updated.


Let me know if you need any close up shots of a full trip Hiniker V.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1245648 said:


> Man that is an awesome project! I wish I had the tools to do something like that...only so much I can do with a sawzall and a 110 welder help.
> 
> Be sure to keep us all updated.
> 
> Let me know if you need any close up shots of a full trip Hiniker V.


so far we have used a plasma cutter, chop saw, metabo, and we have been tacking everything with my 110 welder and then we will finsh welding with a 220 welder, sometimes its surising what you can do with a few tools, the plasma cutter was just a recent addition to our tools on the farm but before having that we made all kinds of stuff(just takes more time cleaning cuts up after using the torch).

i will keep that in mind, i forgot hiniker made a full trip v

i will definetly keep this updated, we have been working on it mostly on the weekends but we have done a little bit after work, but we are gonna hit it hard tonight and hopefully i will have more pics after the weekend.

the whole reason we decided to do this was we both had some drives after the blizzard that we both struggled to get opened up with our straight blades, so we decided to make this one into a vee, this pry wont get much use unless it works extremely well, it is pry one of those things we will use a couple times a year, we think it will probably be put on my truck since it handles the weight better, his expedition petty much bottomed out with this plow on, and we figure it will endup being heavier once it done. He also has an engineering degree so that has helped a lot plus growing up on the farm i have a quite a bit of experience fabricating things.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

vary cool cant wait to see it when its done Thumbs Up


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

couple pics with the hinge and plates set in place, planning to weld in tomorrow and cut blade into 2 pieces

















didnt get as much done as hoped tonight but knowing that the hinge plates are now a pretty nice fit makes me feel a lot better, we just couldnt figure out how to actually make the curve that needed to be cut in the molboard so we started with a smaller hole and kept trimming till it fit pretty good. there sure is a lot more geometry involved than you would think with all the curves and angles, once we have the main vee hinge welded in i think things will start to fall into place a little quicker again.


----------



## Danlevan (Oct 23, 2007)

couple of quick thoughts, the v plows I have seen are notched wide at the top and bottom and narrow in the middle, so the top and bottom dont interfere in scoop mode. secondly it would seem that when your plow is flat ( not veed ) your hinge would be flat ( not veed ). that way your hinge would have foreward and backward movement to scoop or v from a straight blade from the top your hinge might look like this in straight mode blade v blade the intersection off the v and the underline being the actual hinge point.


----------



## Danlevan (Oct 23, 2007)

Something like this might also work


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

Danlevan;1246294 said:


> couple of quick thoughts, the v plows I have seen are notched wide at the top and bottom and narrow in the middle, so the top and bottom dont interfere in scoop mode. secondly it would seem that when your plow is flat ( not veed ) your hinge would be flat ( not veed ). that way your hinge would have foreward and backward movement to scoop or v from a straight blade from the top your hinge might look like this in straight mode blade v blade the intersection off the v and the underline being the actual hinge point.


apparently you have never looked at a vee plow? the molboard is curved so it would not be possible for the hinge plates to be flat when the blade is straight. also i dotn think it will be able to scoop because of lack of hydrualic controls of an e60 pump, this is being done so we can open up drives or lots that have not been plowed with th storms, we both get people that beat it down untill they cant get in or out then they call us to come clean it all up and a straight blade does not break up hard packed snow very well, it is hard on the equipment and takes time.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Why don't you just find a RT1 boss v- blade and fab up the a-frame to fit your mount? A whole lot simpler and probably ten times more reliable. Just sayin'


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

kurtandshan;1246427 said:


> Why don't you just find a RT1 boss v- blade and fab up the a-frame to fit your mount? A whole lot simpler and probably ten times more reliable. Just sayin'


you got a $200 boss v plow you wanna sell? i agree though buying one and fabing it to fit would be easier but this is a low budget build, so far we have $200 in a whole meyer plow setup and $30 in steel, plus what fun would that be? fabricating things is definetly more fun, my hopes are to eventually get a new 9.5' fisher SS vee but untill then this will have to do


----------



## SPEEDSKI (Feb 25, 2010)

Fab work takes times, but it is allot of fun and very rewarding. I started building choppers in the shop in the early 2000's and let me tell you, when someone asked "where did you buy that bike at"? and being able to tell them I built was a good feeling.

Keep it up man, this looks interesting, and I still can't figure how you are gonna make it work. I know you did just start cutting, so I can't wait to see the final product.

I know you said it will be used in a limited amount, but please paint it when you done. LOL 

Looks good so far!


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

If your hinge plates are already in the full V position when you weld it to the flat mold board, how are you gonna get it to V more? Looks to me like it will only go into scoop position. Unless I'm not seeing it right.
Cool project, though.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Danlevan;1246297 said:


> Something like this might also work


You gotta put some cutting edges on your plow. Look how beat up the bottoms are. HAHAHAH!


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow this is a cool project man! good luck with it i hear you on the budget biuld. being into this for 235 and some down time in the sho is awsome. cant wait to see the end result. 


what truck is it going on?


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

the angle plates for the vee will go back quite a bit more than what they are at in the picture, it is kinda hard to explain it, but with the curve of the molboard to put them parrelel with it would be impossible because it would only contact in a very small spot on the molboard.

we think we know how to control it for vee, but we arent designing it to go into scoop as for drives scoop isnt needed all that much. it will definetly be painted when all done.

we dont have any downtime with this plow, it was an extra plow we picked up for the pump, lift frame, and controller, but we had the intentions of doing this with the molboard as a project, we both have 7'6" st plows on our trucks now so this will make a nice addition to be able to have a vee for opening things up if needed. its going to go on my 2003 f250


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol u can do my old meyer st7.5 next, been sitting in my garage all winter with no truck for it. It can be a lil side buisness for ya, dbvee inc.!


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

indplstim;1246649 said:


> Lol u can do my old meyer st7.5 next, been sitting in my garage all winter with no truck for it. It can be a lil side buisness for ya, dbvee inc.!


once one is done it would sure make it easier to do a second one for sure


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice work...subscribe.


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Projects like this are much better than all the other posts....thank for posting this, great project.
Here are some small wings I made last year, you should make a post on this site too with your project...

http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?t=36594


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> we think we know how to control it for vee, but we arent designing it to go into scoop as for drives scoop isnt needed all that much. it will definetly be painted when all done.


scoop is one of the biggest selling points of a V blade, if you can't make it scoop then there really isn't a point to making this thing. You're only going to use straight and vee mode?


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1247329 said:


> scoop is one of the biggest selling points of a V blade, if you can't make it scoop then there really isn't a point to making this thing. You're only going to use straight and vee mode?


I completely disagree. Its going to have wings on it. Straight with wings = scooped v.

Keep going db. I want to see this thing hit the snow next week!!! makes me think about a V-blizzard with wings.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Awesome project man!! Cant wait to see the final result. I love fabricating things. Just last week and made a RT3 Boss undercarriage mount for a dodge. Cost me $70.00 for the iron and the rest was just my time I had into it. Overall I would say with cost of iron and my time I had $150.00 into it. Sure beats the $550.00 they wanted for a mount. Amazing what you can do with a plasma cutter and welder!


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Starc; How do you find those steel edges affect your full trip? I have rubber edges on my wings on my full trip. though they scrape better with light snow on pavement, they leave something to be desired with packed snow/ ice.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1247329 said:


> scoop is one of the biggest selling points of a V blade, if you can't make it scoop then there really isn't a point to making this thing. You're only going to use straight and vee mode?


i understand scoop is a great part of a vee plow but for $235 what do you expect? if your clearing lots scoop may be great but how often are you going to use scoop in a residential drive? to make it scoop we just have to cut a little more to clear because both sides will still be able to come forward but with a straight blade pump and controls im not sure how to get it into a scoop


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

ddb maine;1247585 said:


> Starc; How do you find those steel edges affect your full trip? I have rubber edges on my wings on my full trip. though they scrape better with light snow on pavement, they leave something to be desired with packed snow/ ice.


i run UHMW for cutting edges on my wings and they scrape great plus they still allow full trip


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazing hard, and Very good Fab skills my friend, not sure how the trip will actuate properly from that point but I am also a straight blade owner at this time.

Dang good so far imo.wesport


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

here is the modified trip hinge, this is the molboard side









We had to modifiy the top plate for the vee hinge so it would clear the molboard









we finally welded the hing plates into the molboard


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

and finally we have 2 halves


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

test fitted the vee with and test vee motion


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

we then cut the hinge plates to length and put a rib in to stiffen everything up


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking good. Anytime you can fab it up yourself, you learn that much more.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

here are a few with the a-frame installed and it on the truck


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

we still have to mount trip springs, return springs and cylinders, also make a stop so to the of the molboard can only come back so far and make physical stops for when it is in vee


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow great job, can not wait to see it completed with fresh paint!


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

That is sweet. Nice work.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

very nice work


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

i would like to do this to mine it would be easy due to the full hydraulic set up just need 2 double acting cylinders and a 3 spool valve.


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

ddb maine;1247585 said:


> Starc; How do you find those steel edges affect your full trip? I have rubber edges on my wings on my full trip. though they scrape better with light snow on pavement, they leave something to be desired with packed snow/ ice.


I don't find any trouble with them. If I plow on frozen dirt the blade will trip a bit if it needs to.


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like your missing a mud flap haha, but looks good can't wait to see the finished product. Thumbs Up


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

BlackBirdWS.6;1248135 said:


> Looks like your missing a mud flap haha, but looks good can't wait to see the finished product. Thumbs Up


yeah it got ripped halfway off so i just took it off so i didnt loose it, need to get it put back on, with this sloppy weather its making my truck a mess


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

i think if i end up building a vee plow i will use a fisher blade due to them having tip edges and not havin to f#$% with the full blade trip.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

im sorry if my post came off as demeaning, that was not my intention, your skills are great and I wouldn't even attempt something like this.

but, we do over 200 residential drives plus commercial parking lots and i can assure you that scoop comes in handy doing residentials. a straight blade with wings is not the same as a V (that can scoop) with wings. having 4 boss V's, 3 of which are 9'2" with wings and a blizzard 810, scoop does help. What i mean to say is that if your going to all this you should just go the extra mile and try and make it scoop. 

Theres no point leaving an opening for doubt and saying "I regret not doing it when i had everything opened up" Just a thought. and props to your build, cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow looks great! good for you man paint it up and noone will belive you got it all for 250 bucks or so!


----------



## Danlevan (Oct 23, 2007)

Makes perfect sense now - looks sharp bud!! :salute:

if you wanted to scoop you could add a solenoid double selector valve and double acting cylinders
with the block de energized your left and right controls would run one wing and with it energized they would work the other wing

http://www.surpluscenter.com/Instruct/I9-5117-A.pdf

you might also want a seperate crossover relief for each wing because you would loose that on the wing you were not controlling.

surplus center seems like a good place to get hydraulic and electrical parts

seems like you might be able to make it scoop for less than $400


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1248213 said:


> im sorry if my post came off as demeaning, that was not my intention, your skills are great and I wouldn't even attempt something like this.
> 
> but, we do over 200 residential drives plus commercial parking lots and i can assure you that scoop comes in handy doing residentials. a straight blade with wings is not the same as a V (that can scoop) with wings. having 4 boss V's, 3 of which are 9'2" with wings and a blizzard 810, scoop does help. What i mean to say is that if your going to all this you should just go the extra mile and try and make it scoop.
> 
> Theres no point leaving an opening for doubt and saying "I regret not doing it when i had everything opened up" Just a thought. and props to your build, cant wait to see the finished product.


as far as making it scoop i just have to make a few more cuts so the top and bottom of the molboard wont hit, i guess i am used to a straight blade with wings, and i know how much better that is than a straight blade, i have never even run a vee plow before to know how nice scoop is but i can see it would be nice, the big thing is the lack of controls due to the fact that we are still going to be using a straight blade pump, we have talked about it and it is not completely out of the question, right now we are just concentrating on vee, btu we will see what happens


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

dbcustoms;1248459 said:


> as far as making it scoop i just have to make a few more cuts so the top and bottom of the molboard wont hit, i guess i am used to a straight blade with wings, and i know how much better that is than a straight blade, i have never even run a vee plow before to know how nice scoop is but i can see it would be nice, the big thing is the lack of controls due to the fact that we are still going to be using a straight blade pump, we have talked about it and it is not completely out of the question, right now we are just concentrating on vee, btu we will see what happens


Without reading this whole thread and looking for your reason to have the vee position over a straight blade, if I was building a vee that could do either scoop or vee I'd make it do scoop. I run my vee blade in vee position when I'm running down the road or when we got the nearly 2' of snow a few weeks ago. I use scoop or some variation of scoop probably 85+% of the time.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

Mark13;1248500 said:


> Without reading this whole thread and looking for your reason to have the vee position over a straight blade, if I was building a vee that could do either scoop or vee I'd make it do scoop. I run my vee blade in vee position when I'm running down the road or when we got the nearly 2' of snow a few weeks ago. I use scoop or some variation of scoop probably 85+% of the time.


the main reason for doing this was we get a lot of people here who want to drive over all the snow untill we get a large amount and they cant do that anymore, so we wanted something to be able to go in and open spots like this up. it takes to long and is to hard on equipment to do it with a straight blade. we are in a pretty rural area and a majority of the people do it this way unfortunately, we also have some of the poeple that uses a small tractor or something but let it get to bad to where they cant do it anymore so thats when we get called in, when it is deep and needs opened up.

like i said earlier we may still try and do a scoop mode but as for right now we are mainly concentrating on vee


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1248213 said:


> im sorry if my post came off as demeaning, that was not my intention, your skills are great and I wouldn't even attempt something like this.
> 
> but, we do over 200 residential drives plus commercial parking lots and i can assure you that scoop comes in handy doing residentials. a straight blade with wings is not the same as a V (that can scoop) with wings. having 4 boss V's, 3 of which are 9'2" with wings and a blizzard 810, scoop does help. What i mean to say is that if your going to all this you should just go the extra mile and try and make it scoop.
> 
> Theres no point leaving an opening for doubt and saying "I regret not doing it when i had everything opened up" Just a thought. and props to your build, cant wait to see the finished product.


I do agree with doing everything when you have the opportunity, like starting from scratch. I have never had that time when I've said " man a scooped v would be sweet right now.". I've only ever said "man breaking through this 5' drift and opening up this drive with 2-1/2' of snow would be so much easier with a v..." But I would have to say depending on the complications that would present themselves from building the V to scoop forward, that would be the deciding factor for me. If it means merely trimming the mold board...
Hmm... interesting


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

ddb maine;1248519 said:


> I do agree with doing everything when you have the opportunity, like starting from scratch. I have never had that time when I've said " man a scooped v would be sweet right now.". I've only ever said "man breaking through this 5' drift and opening up this drive with 2-1/2' of snow would be so much easier with a v..." But I would have to say depending on the complications that would present themselves from building the V to scoop forward, that would be the deciding factor for me. If it means merely trimming the mold board...
> Hmm... interesting


thats where im coming from, i havent "needed" a scoop but i have needed a vee.

as for it going into scoop i believe we just need to trim some on the molboard so it could scoop, but the problem is the capabilities of the pump, i have a few ideas on how to make it go into scoop but its going to be something i just need to experiment with


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the great post. I've followed the project and I'm impressed with your skills.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

could have used a vee today but the scoop would have been god to....


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

If I can find an 8' blizzard for the right price, I will be taking on this project. Excellent Idea.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Subscribed.

Looks like a great prodgect. It's coming out great. How many hours do you have in it so far?


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

mercer_me;1249532 said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> Looks like a great prodgect. It's coming out great. How many hours do you have in it so far?


 i havent been kepping track really but i would estimate probably 25-30 hours so far but there was also other stuff going on while we were working on it  so sometimes we weren't being real productive lol plus there has been a lot of time looking at it and just trying to figure things out.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

dbcustoms;1249554 said:


> there has been a lot of time looking at it and just trying to figure things out.


Ah yes... can't forget all the "engineering" time!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

That looks like some nice work. Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

here are a couple when we were mounting the trip springs


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

once we got the trip springs mounted we moved onto the stops for the molboard


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Are you going to add any extra bracing for the stops? I think if you hit something hard enough you'll bend those. Looks awesome so far.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1252641 said:


> Are you going to add any extra bracing for the stops? I think if you hit something hard enough you'll bend those. Looks awesome so far.


yeah it was about midnight when we quit working on it cuz we both had to work in the morning. we are pry going to put a couple gussets on to stiffen things up


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

id beef up that A frame 2 looks good


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

kashman;1252785 said:


> id beef up that A frame 2 looks good


why would the a-frame need beefed up? its pushing the same plow as before and it actually is going to be a little bit lighter than before i believe


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

maybe he is thinkn if its in scoop mode, the extra snow might be more pressure on the frame??


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

mass1589;1253196 said:


> maybe he is thinkn if its in scoop mode, the extra snow might be more pressure on the frame??


yeah i guess thats possible since it will hold more snow in scoop, i have debated on it but wasnt sure if it was necessary, it wont take much to do though so i may just do it to be sure


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Great Thread, wish I was able to fab steel that well


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this thread, but I'm subscribing now...Looks like a really cool project, and like everyone else, I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## elecblu (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking good so far, I am following with interest. I was wondering what would happen in a trip mode with the recently added stops. It looks to me like they would ''miss'' in the event of a trip with a load of snow. Also it seems like mounting of extension cylinders will be an issue in a trip mode? Hats off to your ambition.


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

how you going to do te angle cylinderswhen it looks like it wouldnt trip if you moun them back where they were before. looks awsome tho!!!


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Couple very good points, never caught either of those...


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Pivots for the cylinders is easy, but the point about the stops.... hmmm very good catch, you'd have to put an angle to the top of the a frame side and the bottom of the plow side, I imagine when tripped the cylinders are acting as stops, and so long as the stops can only holding the weight off the cyinders by a 1/4". I see no issue why guide plates on the top and bottom of the stops wouldn't take the wieght back off the cylinders when it slams back down... might need alot more bracing for something like that though. This is awesome. Excellent thread.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

IMHO, I would think that doing a, large heavy duty coil compression spring would be the best in this situation. (Similar to the fisher compression spring on the trip edge)

Along with bump stops ultimately, but at least you would be able to cushion the blow or impact to one of the wings before putting too much pressure on the bump stops. I'd go with compact car coil spring or something similar in compression strength. If you were really ambitious, you could calculate the potential energy of the truck on the plow at "X" miles an hour and really hone in on the correct coil compression values.

I'm afraid that one bad shot to either wing (regardless of how sturdy the construction) is going to be catastrophic on any bump stop setup. If the bump stops are built too stiff, you'll bend the rib on the plow or punch through it, too soft and they will bend and collapse. 

My only other concern with this build is the angle of the V. Rationally, I would think that the more pointed the angle is, the better chance it has to just ride over just about every crack in the pavement rather than push on one of the wings, or tripping the plow.

Only other thought too is that this is a specific plow for a specific purpose. I'd just find a second, normal operating plow for the truck also. Then you can just make a fixed V plow you can abuse, bust open your properties after a bigger storm with it, then go swap out the moldboards and plow normally.

Like I said, just my opinion. Something to chew on. I'd hate to see you take it out and have it break in an hour.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

White Gardens;1254549 said:


> IMHO, I would think that doing a, large heavy duty coil compression spring would be the best in this situation. (Similar to the fisher compression spring on the trip edge)
> 
> Along with bump stops ultimately, but at least you would be able to cushion the blow or impact to one of the wings before putting too much pressure on the bump stops. I'd go with compact car coil spring or something similar in compression strength. If you were really ambitious, you could calculate the potential energy of the truck on the plow at "X" miles an hour and really hone in on the correct coil compression values.
> 
> ...


I think they've got a better plow for using normally. They were just building this for exactly that, opening up drives.
I love all the ideas coming out here, though. What a great thread to be following!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

cwby_ram;1254558 said:


> I think they've got a better plow for using normally. They were just building this for exactly that, opening up drives.
> I love all the ideas coming out here, though. What a great thread to be following!


That's why I think they should skip trying to be able making the plow adjustable back to the original position, keep the hinge, and try to make a sturdy, permanent, shock absorbing bump stops.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice job, I'll be waiting for pics


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

well hopefully some of these pics will help answer some questions for you guys


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

here are a couple of it on the truck








once we had the plow up we realized how close it was to the pump, which wont be a problem with the stops in, it actually hits the stops befor the pump is all the way up


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

these show it with both cylinders on and the return springs


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

the plow originally had 4 trip springs, we had 3 on but we went back to 2 because with only 2 on it took a quite a bit of force to trip it, since we changed the trip point and flattened out the trip springs. removing the 3rd trip spring actually let us use the original lift chain which works better than were we had it anyways(we had it moved to the bottom of the trip springs but it made us lose so much lift power)

right now we can get full left and right angle and vee from the cab but the return springs act so fast we cant keep it straight but we are still working on that. we have not made the cuts to allow scoop yet but we are planning on it

liek someone had said we do have straight blades to use so this may end up being a blade we use to open things up then switching to the other blade


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Great job! Is paint next? Would love to see it all painted up even with the 2 guider markers.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks good. itll be nice when its all painted up too


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

it is pry going to get sandblasted and then painted later in the year, i will definetely post up pics with it all painted up


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

my buddy just had his old fisher sandblasted and powdercoated it will make it lok completly different! great job u have a great piece of equipment there...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

That think looks great. Get some vids or pics of it in action.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1255770 said:


> That think looks great. Get some vids or pics of it in action.


i will get some when i get it on the truck next time we work on it, dont know if i am actually going to get to puch any snow with it yet this season anymore but it would sure be nice too


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

i want to see some videos of this thing


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Beef your return flanges for the return springs. That reminds me of the initial boss rt-3 design that would fail.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

lawnproslawncar;1256039 said:


> Beef your return flanges for the return springs. That reminds me of the initial boss rt-3 design that would fail.


i think we will put a gusset on it to keep it from bending backwards, those springs sure have a lot of pressure on the flanges


----------



## JRT (Jan 17, 2011)

SPEEDSKI;1246444 said:


> Fab work takes times, but it is allot of fun and very rewarding. I started building choppers in the shop in the early 2000's and let me tell you, when someone asked "where did you buy that bike at"? and being able to tell them I built was a good feeling.
> 
> Keep it up man, this looks interesting, and I still can't figure how you are gonna make it work. I know you did just start cutting, so I can't wait to see the final product.
> 
> ...


building choppers? im finishing up a custom mini chopper all hand made. bout 7 feet long, rigid single sided suspension frame, disc brakes and a custom handmade fiberglass body. 90km top speed! (frame and rear hub all hand made)


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

well i think i figured out how to slow the return of the wings down, i found flow control valves at graingers that will allow full flow in one direction and controlled flow in the other, so i will be able to controll the return flow with them to slow each wing down on the return so that the other wing will be able to keep up with it, but they are $52 each and i will need one for each cylinder so i gotta come up with the cash to buy those. but for now we have a fix to keep it staight, we made a piece that has pins the drop in where the trip springs used to attach which holds the blade so both wings are straight with each other. hopefully i will get to work on it some this weekend and get it closer to being done, i havent been able to work on it a much because i had a paying job come in that has been taking a large amount of my free time up.


----------



## AGC LAWN CARE (Feb 26, 2011)

Where did you get the hinge?


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

AGC LAWN CARE;1262675 said:


> Where did you get the hinge?


we made it all from scratch


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Awsome Fab work! That turned out pretty good, at first when i saw this thread i thought thats gonna be a task ( im sure it was) but you guys put some thought and time into it, looks great will look alot better with paint! hope it works good for ya.

Chris


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage (Feb 1, 2011)

*Impressive*

Very impressive, I love to create thing myself but this is a long way out of my scope of work. 
Keep it up.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thumbs Up For Your Fabrication !!!


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks everybody for all the compliments, i wasnt sure what to think when i started this thread but everyone has been pretty encouraging and also gave me some things to consider when building it.

it isnt quite done yet, i need to get the money around to buy the valves for the hydrualics and it needs sandblasted and repainted. im hopeing to sandblast it this summer and get it repainted so its all ready to go for next season


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Was thinking about this thread today, and a thought occurred to me. If you do make the blade able to scoop, with the existing Meyer pump, check and watch your reservoir levels carefully. 

When in scoop, both angle cylinders will be extended (with a straight blade, only one is ever extended), and then if you go to lift the blade, the lift cylinder is now also full of oil, something that Meyer's didn't plan for with their pump/reservoir. It may starve the pump for oil.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Very Very Nice Fab work.Way to go keep up the good work.Thumbs Up

PS. Watch out for the SPYS from the other guys (hint ) DD LOL

Great job DMAC


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

greywynd;1263040 said:


> Was thinking about this thread today, and a thought occurred to me. If you do make the blade able to scoop, with the existing Meyer pump, check and watch your reservoir levels carefully.
> 
> When in scoop, both angle cylinders will be extended (with a straight blade, only one is ever extended), and then if you go to lift the blade, the lift cylinder is now also full of oil, something that Meyer's didn't plan for with their pump/reservoir. It may starve the pump for oil.


we have thought about that and we think we could make an aux resivor to hold a little extra that would just flow into the pump as needed and then push back into the resivor when in vee, i know the resivor can hadle the fluid capacity when in vee mode but im nto sure if it will have enough capacity to go into scoop


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

Impressive work


----------



## ptrkptz (Nov 30, 2008)

Any updated pics?? I keep coming back to this thread looking for the final result... the anticipation is KILLIN me :bluebounc


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

unfortunately i have not had any time to work on it, jobs just keep coming in and found out we are gonna be having another boy in december so im in the middle of an addition to the house right now too.
i think if i dont get time to finish it i will use it this winter as it sits and see if i find any weaks points to address, then maybe finish it next summer, i will definitely keep everyone updated on any progress i make on it though


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

subscribed. Nice work man.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Hate to drag up old stuff but 2 years later dying to see how this worked!!


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

I would love to try it out lol, I put my plow on twice last year and have not had enough snow to try this plow out, i have gotten more commercial work this year and hope to finally try it out, my area has not gotten hardly any snow the last 2 years so i hope this year is better.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Did you ever get it painted? Post a pic of the finished product.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

What Ram_ON97 said!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Went through 7 pages to not see the finished project. 
Looks great so far.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

ok well I finally got back to my project last night, I dug the plow out of the snow bank and got it on the truck. went out in a field to test it in the snow since it has never plowed anything since we built it. I made my first pass and everything worked great.








Then came the second pass, things didn't go so well. I tripped the plow in vee mode and this is what I found when I got out to check things after tripping the plow for the first time.









I also discovered that when the plow tripped it over extended the trip springs so they now don't have tension on the anymore.

so I am going to do some thinking on how I can fix the problem with the tripping of the plow for the stops and also the springs.

here is a video of the action of the plow, sorry its upsidedown, I didn't realize this till it was uploaded lol
http://s399.photobucket.com/user/dbcustoms714/media/VID_20140206_222215_904.mp4.html


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Man this is sweet. I was sad the thread died... Then after 2 years your back at the project. Cool stuff man. I can't fabricate anything so I love seeing others do it.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice project I still dont understand how its hooked up hydraulically. When you angle and then angle back it goes into v mode?


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

as far as the hydraulics go it is hooked to a regular E60 pump, I can only do full angle either way or vee with it, if I angle it left then hit it right the springs pull both sides back into vee.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

pretty cool It would drive me nuts not having scoop mode but I like what you did here.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Theres probably a way you could use extra hoses to get it to go into scoop mode. Like a hose from the right angle hose to the left cylinder, hit right angle and you'd have scoop. Not sure if it would work, but its a thought.


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

I think I could control it to make a scoop mode with an extra solenoid valve put in line so I could lock one cylinder out while running the other one, but the bring up the fact that the pump was not designed for both cylinders to be extended so I don't know it I would have enough fluid to do so. but before going for scoop mode I want to figure it all out in vee and angle modes so it works good that way then see about doing scoop


----------

